# Souvenir Key Chain - what did you have engraved?



## RDL53 (Jun 5, 2013)

_I am looking forward to my next ED. I will keep this trend going (ED Date 12/3/11)....._

I'll second that....


----------



## Snareman (Nov 24, 2006)

So next question... how many of you are going to use your keychains? I'd likely just stick mine in the closet as I like to keep my keychain as small as possible and the new fobs are huge!


----------



## fjacobs1000 (Jul 18, 2013)

Zack Morris said:


> View attachment 391413
> 
> 
> It's the little things.
> ...


O my god! This one is the winner!

Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## Dave 20T (Apr 7, 2013)

Prost said:


> 1st ED: First name
> 2nd ED: Wife's First name
> 3rd ED...


What does this mean?
Secret 2nd wife's first name???


----------



## Vanos4:12PM (Apr 20, 2007)

My zoll plate:


----------



## mrswingngoodtim (Jul 10, 2013)

Got the date of pickup in German format. Suggested this to another ed customer as well.
Zoll plate # is a good option too.


----------



## 640GC (Mar 22, 2012)

4 My Wife


Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## Snareman (Nov 24, 2006)

So does anyone actually use their keychains?


----------



## mrswingngoodtim (Jul 10, 2013)

Haven't received our car yet, but I plan on using mine. I like to have something on the key and need to replace the chain I had from our previous dealer who we had a break up with.


----------



## erik9108 (Nov 26, 2004)

1st ED - my initials (major jet lag and couldn't be more original)
2nd ED - M Power (yep, it fit and appropriate)


----------



## pharding (Mar 14, 2004)

PH FAIA

Just like my license plates.


----------



## fjacobs1000 (Jul 18, 2013)

pharding said:


> PH FAIA
> 
> Just like my license plates.


Maybe my brain is not in the right state to understand what this is...is it a military designation of some sort? What is this?

Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## Bimmer3oi (Aug 26, 2005)

My 3 initials, and the date of pick up, 8-16-13 

Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## dkreidel (Aug 24, 2005)

Quite an honor: FAIA = Fellow of the American Institute of Architects. I don't know the numbers, but only a very small percentage of registered architects are bestowed with a Fellowship :thumbup:


----------



## fjacobs1000 (Jul 18, 2013)

dkreidel said:


> Quite an honor: FAIA = Fellow of the American Institute of Architects. I don't know the numbers, but only a very small percentage of registered architects are bestowed with a Fellowship :thumbup:


Ah&#8230;got it.

Pharding - congrats!


----------



## 3ismagic# (Mar 17, 2011)

Unfortunately I needed one more letter.

Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## Gluhwein (Aug 21, 2011)

How was your experience with the engraver? Mine was not exactly nice. She had a bit of an attitude for a German and BMW employee. Maybe just a bad day?


----------



## 3ismagic# (Mar 17, 2011)

Yes she totally copped a tude with me for no reason. I was very polite and patient.


Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## virtguy (Apr 19, 2013)

Yeah, come to think of it, she was a bit impatient with me as well.


----------



## Bimmer3oi (Aug 26, 2005)

don't know if it was the same person, but the young girl that helped me last week was very friendly and polite...she asked me about my last name, which is German, and worked with me to see if what I wanted engraved would fit on the keychain because it contained more characters than usually advised...it did


Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------

